
Solving design problems - Garbage
http://design.canonical.com/2012/11/solving-design-problems/
======
RyanZAG
Pretty funny seeing this come out of Canonical - maybe they should have
considered this stuff before making Unity?

~~~
sirclueless
I think they did do a lot of this stuff, and probably put way too much weight
on it. Someone has a mockup of some tweaked and dumbed down UI that
streamlines some common tasks, and shows it to a newbie user. It tests well,
because the stuff they are measuring is the stuff they implemented ("How well
can someone find the internet browser? Easy, it's a big fat button! Yay,
win."). Then it hits the real world and edge cases and inconsistencies abound,
and you don't have the weight of experience and history to fall back on
because you have a radical new UI philosophy. So the rough edges persist
longer than they should and people complain, and it harms your brand in the
meantime. This kind of stuff requires real investment, and investment is hard
to come by in the FOSS world.

~~~
4ad
Excellent post except perhaps for the last phrase. Canonical is a for profit
company, it has around 600 employees, and Unity is developed and tested by
these employees. At this scale you ought to be able to do proper design,
proper testing, and proper refinements.

------
PaulHoule
Isn't getting GUI advice from canonical like getting advice about how to make
fuel efficient cars from Chrysler?

~~~
PedroBatista
Only if Chrysler didn't use PR firms to contain the delusional little
Napoleons inside the company.

